# Help me figure out what the best breed of LGD is for me!



## Evergreen160 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been researching this forever and I am stuck :-(  There are so many pros and cons for each type of of LGD and I can't figure out what would be best for us.  Here is our situation:

Climate:  Rocky Mountains at 8,100 ft.  Cold but sunny most of the year.  When it snows (often!) its measured in feet.  Summer temps 70-80 degrees.
Livestock:  2 Goats & 5 Chickens all in their own pens.  No free-range.
Predators:  Lots!  Bears, mountain lions, fox, hawks, coyotes.
Our Homestead:  Just 1.5 acres - no fence.
Sleeping arrangements for LGD:  Could be goat barn, garage, or dog house.  Would live outside 24/7 (see climate).
Fencing:  Could stay in 40 x 40 ft pen with goats or roan our 1 1/2 acres but we don't have a fence around it all.  We are considering an invisible fence.

I feel stuck!  Is my situation impossible?  How do we keep our LGD safe while letting him do his job?  What breed would be best for us?  Need your input!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 31, 2012)

Can I just ask a quick question?  Have you had issues with predators or do you want a LGD because you know that those animals listed live in your part of the country and you would like to be prepared?  So I quess that's two quick questions.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jul 31, 2012)

We haven't had any issues but have only had our animals for about 5 months.  All of the predators I listed we've seen from our house.  Our neighbor lost all 12 of his chickens to a fox.  Granted their pen wasn't well protected.  We had a neighbor lose a kid goat to a bear.  Right now we close up the coop and lock the goats in the barn every night.  Maybe we should just continue on with this approach and skip the LGD?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 31, 2012)

I was kind of thinking the same thing that's why I was asking.  I certainly am not trying to deter you in any way.  It just seems as though you have a pretty secure set up and not a huge number of animals to guard.  My worry would be that a LGD would get bored and then want to wander.  Just my thoughts, but perhaps some others have a different idea.


----------



## Evergreen160 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm:  Thanks for your thoughts.  This is exactly my worry.

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 31, 2012)

We don't have a LGD for our small flock of sheep...every night our chickens are all put up safely in their coop, and our sheep are back to their secure night area...good fence with electric on the outside and a bright light...so far that is working.  If we had a large flock out on pasture all night, that would be a different story.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 31, 2012)

*I would never be without a LGD. I have two. One has to stay on a "dog run" a 75 foot cable where he can run back and forth (I have it near but outside the animal pens) and the other one is loose. She never goes more than 100' away from the property. They are worth their weight in gold and I would never be without one! Just too risky with predators around.*


----------



## zelloniszoo (Jul 31, 2012)

we have one but not inside with the animals....she is kenneled outside the fence and we have never had any predators come close......she isnt what most people would consider a LGD but she does a great job (Rosie the Rottweiler)


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 1, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I would never be without a LGD. I have two. One has to stay on a "dog run" a 75 foot cable where he can run back and forth (I have it near but outside the animal pens) and the other one is loose. She never goes more than 100' away from the property. They are worth their weight in gold and I would never be without one! Just too risky with predators around.*


Do you still lock up your animals at night?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 1, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Yes; chickens, turkeys, ducks, are all locked up in their coops and the rabbits and quail are in their cages behind a 6' chainlink fence. The goats however sleep in their three sided lean-to so they aren't really locked up like in a barn (but they are behind a 5' fence).

We have bobcat and mountain lions and a ton of coyotes so I wouldn't risk not having the dogs.


My boy that stays on the run is a German Shepherd Malamute something mix, 110 pounds. And my girl is a 140 pound English Mastiff. 

I had the boy first but I didn't get him to be a LGD, in fact I had him before all the livestock. Turns out he loves chasing coyotes, so it just worked out. Then when I got the girl he taught her to hate them too.  

When my girl was still a pup;*


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 1, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a LGD for my two goats and we do lock them up about half an hour before dark. Sometimes I wish we had a LGD so the goats could stay out a little bit longer especially when we have shorter daylight in the winter time. We plan to expand their secured area so at least they'll have a bigger area to play in when being locked up.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 9, 2012)

My friend in Montana uses the Fenceless Collar system for his Kangals.

There is one built for large areas, and he has 15-20 acre pastures to contain his dogs.  1.5 acres would be easy.

Beauty of it is that you do not have to bury the wire.  He just runs it along the fence (barbwire), or strung up on something.  

Is working in wolf country.

A good LGD can be so much more than something to protect your animals.  
They can protect your home, property and family.  And be a great companion.

Good Luck


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 9, 2012)

Funny we live in the city, have a fenced yard, I have four chickens, in a very secure coop and run area. And we wouldn't think of not having a good "watch dog" around the house.  Our biggest preditor problem is PEOPLE!!  A few years ago when we were "between" dogs, we were robbed!  Now we have an alarm system and a nice big guard dog!

He just turned 8 on Monday!! A Cane Corso (Roman Mastiff) He is the smartest dog we have ever had!  
He is a lover to his friends, not an aggressive bone in his body, but don't come near "his" car or house 
when we aren't home!  He does intimidate the "bad guys."  







In Italy, this breed is an all around farm dog. They can, herd, drive, guard stock and property. 
They are great at pulling carts, a very strong, athletic breed. Can go all day, unlike many other
Mastiff types. They are highly intellegent, self motivated, and easy to train when puppies.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 10, 2012)

Rebbetzin,  I am laughing looking at this picture of your boy.  Can you imagine the bad guy coming at dusk, poping up on the other side of the fence to take a look in your yard.  All of a sudden, there is a Big dog face right in theirs!!  Yes...that would deter most!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 10, 2012)

*I do have to say I really like having English Mastiffs for LGD's, though they aren't traditional LGD's. Mine will bark at strangers and is 'wary' of them, though I don't think she'd actually "do" anything, however, she weighs 140 pounds so just her size alone deters most people. She is GREAT with the animals, I never had to "train" her a day in her life, she just took right to them, chickens and all. And the best part (for me) is that she chases away all the coyotes, mountains lions, raccoons and everything else. Con: she sleeps a lot during the day. LOL. And she isn't "mean" to strangers if that's what you want.


I actually want to get another one, (or two). *


----------



## Evergreen160 (Aug 10, 2012)

We have pretty cold and snowy Winters and our LGA will be outside 24/7 sleeping in the barn or a dog house.  Do you guys think a long-haired LGD is best or does it matter?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 10, 2012)

Evergreen160 said:
			
		

> We have pretty cold and snowy Winters and our LGA will be outside 24/7 sleeping in the barn or a dog house.  Do you guys think a long-haired LGD is best or does it matter?


*Yes I would think you would want long hair. *


----------



## pdpo222 (Sep 24, 2012)

I only have 3 goats but they never stay outside at night.  They are locked up in their barn before dark.  If i get more goats we will add on to the barn.  I'm just to old to train another dog for anything.  Much easier to add on for me right now.  Plus the peace of mind knowing nothing can get in and they are dry in case of storms.  The  summer nights we run 3 fans.  One pulls the hot air out, and one blows on each of the goat pens.  Plus I freeze water in gallon jugs and put that in their water pans before i go to bed, so they have cold water.  Nights aren't that hot around here, but days can be.  We have a huge 3'by3'  jalousie (sp?)  window that lets in lots of light even on the dreariest winter days while keeping out the wind and snow.  Congrats to those who have the patience to raise pups like that, keep up the good work.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 24, 2012)

Where we do not have a secure lock up area for our sheep our dogs are really needed. Non of them are LGDs and none of them live with the flock. Infact most of them are locked  in their pen at night. Their barking does most of the guarding. I have 2 St. Bernards ( the heavy lifters of the team), a springer spaniel cross, a cattle dog cross, a lab x , and a Australian shepherd.  I have seen the saints run down coyotes and strays. Literally, starting from 1/2 mile back run them over.

Just having any dog will help decrease your predator issues.


----------



## Grazer (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder if the OP got an LGD, and if so what breed 
I myself prefer the livestock guardian dog breeds (a full list of breeds can be found here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livestock_guardian_dog#List_of_breeds ), being that they are more physically suited to stay outdoors 24/7 and deal with large predators. Plus they are not clingy, even if you handle them a lot.
And I always recommend fencing (or at least fencing one part of the area) , just to avoid any roaming or dogs getting lost, causing havoc somewhere or god forbid getting shot & killed by one of the neighbors. 


@ WhiteMountainsRanch

If you don't mind me asking (I'm just curious  ), is your female supposed to be a pure bred English Mastiff with papers? I'm wondering if there's a chance she might be an American Mastiff (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Mastiff ), being that she reminds me of that breed a lot.


----------

